# When did your puppy start shedding?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If I recall correctly, my dogs all started shedding when their adult fur came in. 
Jax has had what I think is his adult fur bit still doesn't shed. Not that I'm complaining!
He's almost 6 months but still nothing?
Can I count my chickens?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My pups never really shed, the puppy coat became the undercoat and the guard hairs came in as the adult coat. Onyx never blew coat til she was almost 3!
Though the winters weren't harsh either. This past winter along with such a hot summer have had my dogs really shedding more than ever. The undercoat was very thick and still seems to be trying to get out.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

The day I brought them home. :rofl:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Tag is doing some shedding at 5.5 months with the summer heat but not much...I don't remember a major coat blow until they were almost a year though.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Count your blessings!! Willow never shed until about 6 weeks ago (about 9.5 months old) and now it is daily brushings and she still sheds a sweater every day! The funny thing is that I commented to a friend that I thought is was a little weird that she hadn't started shedding yet as the breed is a known shedder and about a week later her hind legs went from fluffy to almost bald with fur coming out in clumps :crazy:


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

We've only had Asher about a week, but he sheds pretty good right now. Not quite as much as our yellow lab, but pretty close. NOT looking forward to those coat blows. 

What time of year do they usually blow their coats? Fall and spring?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, and if you change up the diet(for the better) the coat will go thru a shed. I would give some oils and supplements to help the dog have a healthy coat. My dogs are usually not huge shedders as they are raw fed. This year is epic in the temps/extreme from winter to summer.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

We brush ours daily as it is, so I'm really not sure if/how bad she's shedding. My adult male never shed as a puppy, but man oh man when he got 1.5-2 years old it's like the hair doesn't stop coming off of him; even though his hair is short we brush him everyday too to keep his hair/skin feeling good -- he's a mix though, not sure what of.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie sheds a lot. He was so bad at about 5 1/2 months, I had to use the furminator on him. I do brush him every day.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

OMG! Some of you guys are sooooooooooooooooo luckyy!! Odin started shedding HORRIBLY like 3 weeks ago, and he's only 16 weeks old. So I'd say at 12-13 weeks of age, he began to BLOW his coat like nobody's business! Its crazy. I can literally pull hair off his coat if I pinch at it. I have to use the ferminator on him at such a young age.  I seriously always see his hair floating around in the air! GRRR. Gets all over the place.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

AdrianVall said:


> OMG! Some of you guys are sooooooooooooooooo luckyy!! Odin started shedding HORRIBLY like 3 weeks ago, and he's only 16 weeks old. So I'd say at 12-13 weeks of age, he began to BLOW his coat like nobody's business! Its crazy. I can literally pull hair off his coat if I pinch at it. I have to use the ferminator on him at such a young age.  I seriously always see his hair floating around in the air! GRRR. Gets all over the place.



I'm sorry. I can't help it. All I can think is that if you think it's bad now...Wait until he's older and REALLY starts blowing his coat... :crazy:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dakoda turned 11 weeks yesterday and is starting to shed a little bit, but still not much.


----------

